# Ingrown Hairs



## lizabetic (Aug 2, 2011)

This is for the ladies really! I have terrible problems with ingrown hairs on my legs. 

I am not a fan of shaving and so I own an epilator, I stopped using it a few months ago though because they became quite bad. Red raised lumps like spots as well as ingrown hairs. Sometimes the two go together other times not.

It seems even using hair removal cream i'm still getting the problem so it seems like the epilating wasn't the problem though. I don't really know why they are so bad, I pick at them too when they get like it and I know I shouldn't but I can't help it!! I guess diabetes comes in because healing isn't brilliant, fair enough but I try to do as much as I can towards this but still have this problem 

I exfoliate everyday using shower gloves AND St Ives body scrub and also moisturise everyday.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 2, 2011)

It sounds uncomfortable. Perhaps your doctor can send you to someone who can help you sort it out and reduce the lkelyhood of infection? 

I have never been a fan of shaving as I was always told hair is there for a reason, although I know lots of ladies de hair themselves in a number of ways.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi

I think if you are prone to these I would avoid epilating or waxing which invariably leaves me with same problem. Exfoliating does the trick normally. Have you tried leaving the hair to grow prior to trying other methods, might help stop the cycle if you can bear being a bit hairy for a little while. 
It might be worth seeing GP as already suggested as could easily become infected. Hope you get some improvement soon !


----------



## Lilies (Aug 2, 2011)

Was going to buy wax strips still they said not for diabetics why?
And epikation is same as waxing so maybe we shouldn't?


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 2, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Was going to buy wax strips still they said not for diabetics why?
> And epikation is same as waxing so maybe we shouldn't?



Think it is something to do with the deadening nerves and if it breaks the skin, diabetics (certainly those who have had it for some time) may not feel or sense the wound(due to D.Neuropathy) and then infection creeps in. I think also some creams may use sugary substances which can still penetrate through the skin and cause higher blood glucose!

Sorry Liz, I can't think of anything to help your situation, I'm a run of the mill shaver, have used the creams too which I personally have never had a reaction to. I think a pit stop to the docs to run it past them may prove the best action...good luck with getting it sorted, it doesn't sounds very comfortable and especially in this hot, muggy weather when dresses, skirts and sleeveless tops are the coolest option!!


----------



## Mama Deb (Dec 27, 2016)

I am diabetic, on a blood thinner and don't shave a lot, but am getting 100's of ingrown hairs. When I try to pull one out it breaks. One is now really infected and other spots where the ingrown hair is, is getting red. Does anyone know a solution?


----------



## grovesy (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Robin (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I'm not going to be much help, I'm around your age, and I've found ingrowing hairs on my legs an increasing problem, to the extent that I just let them stay hairy all winter when they're not on display, and only risk shaving them in the summer. Then I keep a close eye and gently scrape with a fingernail to release each hair, rather than pulling it out.


----------

